# Alu-Schweisser um Regensburg



## veraono (2. August 2011)

Hallo, mein Grossmann- FDT starb kürzlich und ich brauche nun in Regensburg oder Umgebung jemand, der meinen gerissenen Rahmen ( 7020 Alu-Legierung) halbwegs brauchbar schweissen kann. 
Falls sich jemand sorgen wg. der Stabilität machen sollte: muss er nicht. Riss ist am Sattelrohr, wo anschließend nach Schweißung ein Rohr mit 31,6mm Außen- und 27,2mm Innendurchmesser eingeklebt wird und der Bruch somit "geschient" wird.

Danke im Voraus und Grüße


----------



## BayWa Biker (3. August 2011)

Hier ein link von einer Firma in Roding
http://www.laserschweissen-s-s.de/

oder probiers doch einfach mal bei einer KFZ Werkstatt, oder einer Metallbaufirma, da gibts ja einige in Regensburg!

Hatte bei meinem Rennrad übrigends auch einen kleinen Riss im Sattelrohr. Hab mir dann von einem Freund ein Hülsrohr drehen lassen und mit Loctide 638 eingeklebt, allerdings ohne schweißen, hält bis jetzt bombenfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (3. August 2011)

Danke für den Link, bin ich auch schon drauf gestoßen. 
KFZ -Werkstatt und Metallbau ist ja gut aber wenn ich das Teil schon schweißen lasse, will ichs nicht verbruzeln lassen von jemand der sonst mit ganz anderen Materialstärken umgeht. Vielleicht ist die Sorge ja auch unbegründet aber ich hatte einfach die Hoffnung hier kennt jemand jemand der jemand kennt... ders gut machen kann.


----------



## speedy_j (3. August 2011)

es gibt einige metallbaufirmen, die das sicher sehr gut machen machen können. die zu finden dürfte aber mit einem gewissen aufwand verbunden sein.
alternativ kannst du dich auch mit nicolai in verbindung setzen. bin mir nicht sicher, aber die bieten vielleicht einen reparaturservice an.


----------



## teatimetom (3. August 2011)

nicolai macht sowas,  ich glaube zonenschein auch.
oder mal bei alutech anfragen.
regensburg lokal fällt mir niemand ein


----------



## BayWa Biker (4. August 2011)

Ich an deiner Stelle würd mal einfach bei ein paar Metallbaufirmen anrufen, denen die Legierung, Wandstärke und dein Problem schildern, bin mir sicher, daß dir da einer weiterhelfen kann. 

Du hast ja sowieso vor innen ein anderes Rohr einzukleben und dann eine kleinere Sattelstütze zu verwenden, das alleine sollte der Belastung schon standhalten.

Nicolai und Co. machen das mit Sicherheit auch, wird aber sicher an die 100 Euro kosten. Du must dann Sattelrohr noch ausreiben lassen, brauchst eine passende Reduzierhülse und ne neue Sattelstütze, Rahmen neu lackieren, da kommt dann einiges zusammen. 
Mußt selber entscheiden ob das dein Rahmen noch wert ist.


----------



## veraono (16. Januar 2012)

Hab grad meine alten Abo-Freds durchforstet und bin hier gelandet; 
Falls sich nochmal jemand die Frage stellen sollte: 
Bin letzlich zur Schweißtechnischen Kursstätte in Pentling-Großberg gegangen und mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.
http://www.sk-pentling.de/index.html


----------



## Felger (23. Januar 2012)

gibts fotos vom ergebnis?


----------



## veraono (23. Januar 2012)

Sorry, ist mittlerweile schon verschliffen und lackiert, war aber vernünftig gemacht. Sollte ich doch ein Bild irgendwo finden, dann stell ichs hier ein.


----------

